# UAE Census (Tedad) 2005



## mookieflookie (Mar 12, 2006)

When is this coming out?

Shouldn't it be ready soon? I can't wait to see the results on population and cultural diversity, for Dubai in particular.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

in 2003 it was approx 4 million

2005 i guess it will be between 4.5 and 5 millions.

dubai will be for sure between 1 million and 2 millions.


----------

